# Reaction score. Where did it go?



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2021)

I liked seeing the reaction score. Why is it now gone?


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 21, 2021)

It still shows on your profile. But I see what you mean....It is gone from your individual post.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2021)

Maybe they decided that it wasn’t necessary, or a distraction. Don’t know. If you want an answer, just send a message to 

 bmudd14474
 .
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 21, 2021)

Good question. I like seeing the reaction score of members. To me that's more interesting than 
how many messages.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 21, 2021)

Yep, good question Steve. I kinda liked seeing it also. Had not checked in a long, long time but it's also gone from the Forum Statistics page. Actually a number of things have been removed from the statistics page. Maybe just too much stuff to keep up with?

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Maybe just too much stuff to keep up with?


To much competition for some ?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> To much competition for some ?



Never saw it as a competition thing. To me it showed how many people liked and appreciated what I was doing. And I was damned proud of it.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Never saw it as a competition thing. To me it showed how many people liked and appreciated what I was doing. And I was damned proud of it.


I agree . Same here .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2021)

It doesn't really bother me either way, but I do think *likes* have been cheapened over the years. It used to be you were only allowed to like so many times in a day(I think 10). So the numbers weren't so inflated. 



smokeymose said:


> Good question. I like seeing the reaction score of members. To me that's more interesting than
> how many messages.



As for the amount of responses goes at least that shows your participation in the forums. So I guess I like that one better.



tx smoker said:


> Maybe just too much stuff to keep up with?
> 
> Robert



That should all be hard-coded in the forums program. So it's done automatically. 


Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Never saw it as a competition thing. To me it showed how many people liked and appreciated what I was doing. And I was damned proud of it.


Me too! I always appreciate what you put up!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 21, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> It used to be you were only allowed to like so many times in a day(I think 10). So the numbers weren't so inflated.


I never knew they were limited to x amount per day so as not to inflate the numbers.  That's a great idea.  When did that go away?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I never knew they were limited to x amount per day so as not to inflate the numbers.  That's a great idea.  When did that go away?



I'm not sure when, but sometime before the forum changed formats.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Never saw it as a competition thing. To me it showed how many people liked and appreciated what I was doing.



That is 100% accurate from my perspective. Well stated.



gmc2003 said:


> I do think *likes* have been cheapened over the years



All too true. Ya see some people just hitting the "like" button on everything they read. As much as I enjoyed seeing people's reaction scores, I did take them with a small grain of salt due to this.



gmc2003 said:


> That should all be hard-coded in the forums program. So it's done automatically



I figured as much but was somewhat trying to give a reason for the admins that it was removed   



MJB05615 said:


> That's a great idea. When did that go away?



It used to be "points" as opposed to "likes" and yes, there was only a limited number of points you could pass out in a day. Don't really know when or why it changed but it has certainly changed. Not that the change is a bad thing in any way, it's just a different format now.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanking someone for a like?
					

What is the proper etiquette for thanking someone when they give you a like?  A private message, responding in the




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Here's a older thread on the subject
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 21, 2021)

Hard to figure why something that wasn't broke needed to get fixed. RAY


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 21, 2021)

I've noticed reaction scores before but honestly didn't know what they meant or how the scoring process worked. After reading this thread, can I assume it is a ratio of likes to posts?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> I've noticed reaction scores before but honestly didn't know what they meant or how the scoring process worked. After reading this thread, can I assume it is a ratio of likes to posts?



It's not a ratio, It's the amount of times members have hit the like button on your posts.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> I've noticed reaction scores before but honestly didn't know what they meant or how the scoring process worked. After reading this thread, can I assume it is a ratio of likes to posts?



If it is used properly. It shows how many times someone has liked your posts. Be it a recipe, info on an item, picture, etc, etc


----------



## texomakid (Nov 21, 2021)

I guess I'm the forum baffoon that didn't even know this was a thing   

Im gonna have to pay attention better - Not the first time I've been told to do so


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm in the habit of giving a "like" to folks who make a nice comment on my posts.
I don't individually thank everyone who "likes" something I did or said. That should be understood and I'm not that chatty.
I'll continue that habit.
I can be wrong (ask my wife), but I'm thinking there's some sort of fragile ego political correctness thing going on....


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 21, 2021)

gmc2003
, 

 Steve H
, thank you both for the explanation.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2021)

I actually think its a good thing its gone.   I didnt know it was going to leave thou.  Dont know why it left but I like it.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

It was removed because it was being abused by many members in one way or another. People were abusing it differently but abusing it none the less.  If you would like to discuss this further you can send me a PM I believe Brian will be busy the next few days and don't know how much he will be on here


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

Ok after getting a few PM's I guess I better get farther into this here. People were giving likes for pure BS things. For example Adam/PC Farmer creates a thread and I think it has good stuff in it and was worthy of points so I hit the thumbs up. That is what it was designed for. Now when Adam comes back and gives me a like because I said I liked his thread is not what it was designed for. When Brian goes in and says Adam's food that was in that thread looked good and I go and Adam and I both give Brian points for saying he liked Adam's thread that is not what it was designed for.  When Adam posts "Thanks Brian" and Brian and I both give Adam points for that guess what that's not what it was designed for.
So for those sending me PM's saying I wasn't doing anything wrong or all my points were all earned stop sending me that BS some of you did no wrong and some did you know whether you did or didn't and so do many others and I can assure you every Admin knows as do most other Staff Members. 
Now if you still have any questions or comments feel free to PM me


----------



## JCAP (Nov 21, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> So for those sending me PM's saying I wasn't doing anything wrong or all my points were all earned stop sending me that BS some of you did no wrong and some did you know whether you did or didn't and so do many others and I can assure you every Admin knows as do most other Staff Members.
> Now if you still have any questions or comments feel free to PM me




What's with this? I didn't think it was wrong to like other posts and comments.  I don't care one way or another if that score is displayed. But who cares if people like posts or comments?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 21, 2021)

Had no choice. Had to like that last message just for the sake of irony. 

I always liked the “like” because Al always said that when he liked your thread. The idea of a reaction score And people cheating the system to have a better one is funny to me. 

Just my 2 cents that isn’t worth anything. 

Scott


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

Now example two 
A few members like maybe three decided to hit the thumbs up thingy on each other's posts mutiple, mutiple, mutiple in other words lots and lots of times to inflate the reaction score this was not what it was intended for either and even us lame Admins know that


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

JCAP said:


> What's with this? I didn't think it was wrong to like other posts and comments.  I don't care one way or another if that score is displayed. But who cares if people like posts or comments?



There is nothing wrong with it I guess but is not what the reaction score was intended for and so it was removed. 
Well since some people in a very short amount of time managed to inflate the reaction scores of a couple of their friends we started getting PM's about it. Since that little group did what they did they must have cared about it.
When members started sending Pm's about what that little group did they must have cared about it.
When we took the reaction score thing down and have been getting comments somebody must care.
You just made your post so evidently you care


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 21, 2021)

I saw the abuser's in action!! Trying to set a record for the most hits I guess or it could have been driven by alcohol ??? Next time they should have to sit in the time out chair...lol


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Had no choice. Had to like that last message just for the sake of irony.
> 
> I always liked the “like” because Al always said that when he liked your thread. The idea of a reaction score And people cheating the system to have a better one is funny to me.
> 
> ...



Scott it's sad to me and some others at what some members find important. Things like post count, reaction score, having featured content, it seems it never ends with some people. It's a shame people can't just find important all the good people we have on this site sharing good information with others about something we must all enjoy or we wouldn't have come here in the first place. 
If people would just step back and look at the wealth of knowledge on this site they might find that's the important stuff.
If people would look at the members here and their willingness to help other members new and old learn the art of smoking and share recipes and knowledge with others they might just find the important stuff.
Most members me included need to stop and think about what they knew when they got here and what they know now about smoking and cooking in general maybe some important stuff in that


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Had no choice. Had to like that last message just for the sake of irony.
> 
> I always liked the “like” because Al always said that when he liked your thread. The idea of a reaction score And people cheating the system to have a better one is funny to me.
> 
> ...



 most staff members are just glad there was no remove point system in place


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 21, 2021)

Personally I could care less about points or likes. There are people here who I have a ton of respect for. When one of them responds or "likes" my pictures or post, that makes me feel better than any score of some sort could. Again this is just my opinion and how I see this site. Steve I have more respect for you than you'll ever know but I think the moderators made a good call.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Now example two
> A few members like maybe three decided to hit the thumbs up thingy on each other's posts mutiple, mutiple, mutiple in other words lots and lots of times to inflate the reaction score this was not what it was intended for either and even us lame Admins know that


Realistically it seems the likes and reaction score system worked well for a long time. I’d hate to think it needed changed for just a few people.  Not going to lose sleep over it and love the site anyway but like Steve and many others I was pretty proud of the reaction score. With or without it I’ll still do my best to post quality content.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Realistically it seems the likes and reaction score system worked well for a long time. I’d hate to think it needed changed for just a few people.  Not going to lose sleep over it and love the site anyway but like Steve and many others I was pretty proud of the reaction score. With or without it I’ll still do my best to post quality content.



Jeff I enjoy reading your threads even tho I don't post very much I do still read a fair number of threads and posts. I don't post near as much as I used to and I think you'll find that's true of most staff members it just seems there is usually other stuff for us to do while we are on. It was not just that incident that resulted in the removal of the reaction score system. As I said in another post it wasn't being used for what it was intended a and that incident just made us start looking at whole thing.  Look at some recent threads when somebody receives likes for just saying Thank you for liking my thread or nice job it very much looks like it's just a matter of giving friends as many reaction points as possible without doing it like the people that just kept hitting the like button over and over on the same post in the end it still works out to inflated numbers


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Jeff I enjoy reading your threads even tho I don't post very much I do still read a fair number of threads and posts. I don't post near as much as I used to and I think you'll find that's true of most staff members it just seems there is usually other stuff for us to do while we are on. It was not just that incident that resulted in the removal of the reaction score system. As I said in another post it wasn't being used for what it was intended a and that incident just made us start looking at whole thing.  Look at some recent threads when somebody receives likes for just saying Thank you for liking my thread or nice job it very much looks like it's just a matter of giving friends as many reaction points as possible without doing it like the people that just kept hitting the like button over and over on the same post in the end it still works out to inflated numbers


Understood Piney and I appreciate the kind words about my posts.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh wait...who's on first? Just read a bunch of the posts...damn near gave me a headache! I'm still kinda like HUH?  I've been a member for awhile and it's starting to sound like alot of bullshit! Yes its a family site but I'm a simple country boy farmer, so scold me if you want. I'm not politically correct and never will be, I speak my mind and on occasion have had to go apologize cuz I was wrong. But what's next? Participation awards?  Maybe some people need to grow up or work more...I for one didn't even pay attention to it.  And I couldn't care less either way. 
Now to the mods... this is in no way a criticism of what you do... I appreciate the great job you do! It's not a criticism of anybody,   except maybe that it's an issue. 

What I come to this site for is to appreciate what you all have taught me! The friends I've made but never met. The want to learn more and up my game and try something outside my comfort zone.

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2021)

I appreciate the Likes but don't pay attention to how many I have. I don't thank each person, individually, for Likes, but when I see a bunch of responses I will give a Global Thank You.
I came here with a strong background in Cooking and Food Safety, but knew little about smoking. That credit goes to many here and many whom their Posts are their Legacy.
All should know, I may not say it with a Like, but I still Love that you are here and Share what you got...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> What I come to this site for is to appreciate what you all have taught me! The friends I've made but never met. The want to learn more and up my game and try something outside my comfort zone.
> 
> Ryan



I think most came here to learn and share what they might know. The friends are a bonus for sure. It's amazing how many really good people there are on this site and how many are willing to answer a newbies question even tho it's been asked a thousand times without giving them a hard time. Hopefully we all continue to learn from each other. 
It's a shame some get into the post counts, points, and stuff like that instead of the stuff they actually joined for


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I think most came here to learn and share what they might know. The friends are a bonus for sure. It's amazing how many really good people there are on this site and how many are willing to answer a newbies question even tho it's been asked a thousand times without giving them a hard time. Hopefully we all continue to learn from each other.
> It's a shame some get into the post counts, points, and stuff like that instead of the stuff they actually joined for


Yes it is. I'm gonna be sarcastic for a second cuz I know you all can't do it... but send the issue makers to Facebook,  that's where it belongs! I don't have Facebook bs and that's why I like to hang out here.  

Keep up the good work!
Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't really care about the reaction score.  Ever they changed from POINTS to LIKES, it has just become a FaceBook sorta thing.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

Well, I guess I got the answer. Thanks.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 22, 2021)

I didn't know about the reaction inflation game going on so I guess I understand.
Now I'm afraid to "like" anything, though...


----------



## Cabo (Nov 22, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Oh wait...who's on first? Just read a bunch of the posts...damn near gave me a headache! I'm still kinda like HUH?  I've been a member for awhile and it's starting to sound like alot of bullshit! Yes its a family site but I'm a simple country boy farmer, so scold me if you want. I'm not politically correct and never will be, I speak my mind and on occasion have had to go apologize cuz I was wrong. But what's next? Participation awards?  Maybe some people need to grow up or work more...I for one didn't even pay attention to it.  And I couldn't care less either way.



Well said.  This site used to be enjoyable.  Time for me to move on


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Scott it's sad to me and some others at what some members find important. Things like post count, reaction score, having featured content, it seems it never ends with some people. It's a shame people can't just find important all the good people we have on this site sharing good information with others about something we must all enjoy or we wouldn't have come here in the first place.
> If people would just step back and look at the wealth of knowledge on this site they might find that's the important stuff.
> If people would look at the members here and their willingness to help other members new and old learn the art of smoking and share recipes and knowledge with others they might just find the important stuff.
> Most members me included need to stop and think about what they knew when they got here and what they know now about smoking and cooking in general maybe some important stuff in that




Yeah no doubt. This site is one of the greatest resources anyone can ask for. Wealth of knowledge and people who want to help. I’m very thankful for this page. I’ve met some great people here who now are great friends. 

Scott


----------



## JCAP (Nov 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> There is nothing wrong with it I guess but is not what the reaction score was intended for and so it was removed.
> Well since some people in a very short amount of time managed to inflate the reaction scores of a couple of their friends we started getting PM's about it. Since that little group did what they did they must have cared about it.
> When members started sending Pm's about what that little group did they must have cared about it.
> When we took the reaction score thing down and have been getting comments somebody must care.
> You just made your post so evidently you care




Nope I really don't care about it at all.  I was just asking a question.  But you do you man.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm probably partly to blame, because I'm one of those who complained.
I got over 15,000, and SmokingAl has over 9,000 Likes, because we help a lot of people & we've been here for 12 years. It used to be called Points, until the last platform change.  It used to take a lot longer to build up points, I think because there used to be a limit of 10 or whatever points per day.  The guys today are building their Likes faster than we did, because of that faster thing. I don't know why they got rid of the Limit per day thing, but it appears they did. I didn't like it personally, because some days I used to see 4 or 5 worthy of a Point, and other days I'd see 14 or 15 that were worthy, so I used to save the names of the ones I couldn't give worthy points to, until another day, when I had extra ones left.
But none of that matters too me. I complained to Brian because of 3 guys going from less than 3,000 Likes to over 9,000 in just about overnight. I don't even know how they did that, but my suspicious mind thought a Moderator would have to be involved, to make those changes
So I told Brian if it can't be kept honest, then it should be gotten rid of completely, including my 15,000+ and Al's 9,000+. I'm sure Al would agree, because I always liked the point system, before this overnight Abuse.
I'm thinking Brian had trouble deciding what to do, so he just hid the "Likes" counts, so nobody can see anybody's likes count, but their own. But that's just my guess.

So That's My 2 cents,

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 22, 2021)

Seems it would have been better served to just ban the trio of abusers rather than punish everyone. Was pretty proud of my reaction score as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Seems it would have been better served to just ban the trio of abusers rather than punish everyone. Was pretty proud of my reaction score as well.




That was my suggestion, but who am I??  I'm just a Dumb Old Bear!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2021)

It's really sad some people have to be that pathetic! I feel sorry for them. Probably would be thankful for flowers.

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Seems it would have been better served to just ban the trio of abusers rather than punish everyone. Was pretty proud of my reaction score as well.


Agreed Jake and Ryan.
 I joined with the goal of learning some of the wealth of wisdom from within these sacred walls and share some of my limited knowledge when possible. I always noticed the reaction score but never really understood it and have very limited social media skills at 61 yrs old.
But I'm sure the majority of these scores were well deserved and appreciated !
Sad to see a few people cause everyone to suffer .
Keith


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2021)

Bearcarver was not the only one to complain there were others.
I have tried to explain this more than one time in this thread and in PM's let me try one more time and let me also say this was brought to TulsaJeff's attention and he agreed it was time to remove the reaction score. As the site owner he always has the final say.

Now since some peoples names have been brought up lets look

SmokinAL who has been a member since 2009 has over 48,000 posts and has started many threads and helped many many members has a reputation score of 8959.

ChefJimmyJ who has been a member since 2011 has over 22,000 posts and has started many threads and helped many many members has a reputation score of 7070.

Bearcarver who has been a member since 2009 has a post count over 42,000 and has started many threads and has helped many many members has a reputation score of 15,133.

Now some members who have been around a year or two maybe three and have started a good number of threads (not as many as those listed above) and have helped some people have reputation scores over 7000 or 8000 with a whole lot less posts then those I mentioned above.

The few who's scores inflated very quickly made us look at the entire system and it was determined that the system was no longer working as intended so it was removed. 
I should have said the complaints about the few made us look at the entire system


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2021)

Well it didn't work years ago when it was points and it was eliminated. 
I'm good with it, or without it. I've never really pay much attention to it anyways.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Now some members who have been around a year or two maybe three and have started a good number of threads (not as many as those listed above) and have helped some people have reputation scores over 7000 or 8000 with a whole lot less posts then those I mentioned above.



Not sure how that makes a difference. But I asked a question. Got an answer. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2021)

Steve it makes a difference in what the intended use was when it was created and what it has become


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Steve it makes a difference in what the intended use was when it was created and what it has become



Ok. I see what you mean. Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank You for your understanding


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 22, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Steve it makes a difference in what the intended use was when it was created and what it has become


Might as well remove the like function altogether then as now everyone is confused as when it's ok to like something someone posts or says. It's a worthless function now


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2021)

This thread has run its course I've tried to explain the reasons some have understood some refuse to


----------

